# Full suspension or 29er for Girlfriend?



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

I need some help figuring out what bike would be best for my girlfriend. Shes between 5'1" and 5'2" around 120lbs. She currently rides an 06 Gary Fisher Genesister Marlon but its pretty heavy and she occasionally complains of back pain from the rough ride. I want to get her a lighter less harsh riding bike within a $2000 limit. We mainly ride single track thats not to crazy, no big drops or jumps but pretty rooted and twisty. Are "women specific" bikes really women specific? Or are they just mens bikes with women specific colors? Her bike is "women specific" and it weighs more than mine and im a 6' tall man! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

*womens Specific*

As far as what bike is best for her its really something that she needs to decide. Find some bike demos, or see what you local shops have to rent/ demo and get her to spend a few hours on a few different bikes. Then she can decide what she likes best.

Womens specific bikes vary from manufacturer. Many of them include shorter cranks, smaller reach brakes, different saddles, narrower bars, lower step over height on the frame, etc etc etc. Definatly not just pretty in pink.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

here's one option
Anthem X 29er 4 W (2013) (2012) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

^That anthem is a hell of a bike. My wife test rode one and loved it but they wouldnt budge on the price any and it was just out of our budget at the time. But it will most likely be her next one. She has a 2012 Giant Yukon FX currently.


----------



## mudgirl (Jun 19, 2007)

I love my Anthem 29er. Have her test ride one, if you have a dealer near you.


----------



## JackJr (Sep 24, 2007)

Back pain is probably a fit issue. Get her a good bike fit and see how she feels. You could spend $2k on a 28 - 30 lbs FS or $8000 on a 22lb FS - same difference if they don't fit correctly. $400 or so will get a good fit and, as needed, stem, bars, saddle, post, shoe shims and she'll feel great.


----------



## Gruitr1 (Mar 18, 2011)

My wife just got a new Specialized Epic Comp 29er f/s. Coming off a 26" f/sTrance, she is riding much faster, and feels more confident on the technical trails. Excellent all-around bike!! She is 5'2" and riding a small.


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

She might have issues fitting the 'unisex' bikes because of her height. some of the women's bikes come in 14 or 15" frame size. it also depends if she is taller in the legs or torso. 

I personally don't like the 29er or 650b. I feel way too high off the ground (I am 5'3"). But that is on more of downhill trails, perhaps on technical flats it would be okay. 

She is going to have to get on a few to see how they feel to her. I am not overly convinced that 29ers are for us vertically challenged women. She may not even be able to clear the bar on some of them. I am not sure if there are any women's specific 29ers.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

cleopatra999 said:


> She might have issues fitting the 'unisex' bikes because of her height. some of the women's bikes come in 14 or 15" frame size. it also depends if she is taller in the legs or torso.
> 
> I personally don't like the 29er or 650b. I feel way too high off the ground (I am 5'3"). But that is on more of downhill trails, perhaps on technical flats it would be okay.
> 
> She is going to have to get on a few to see how they feel to her. I am not overly convinced that 29ers are for us vertically challenged women. She may not even be able to clear the bar on some of them. I am not sure if there are any women's specific 29ers.


Giant just introduced the Anthem 29er W this year.


----------



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

Upon talking with my gf iv found a number of factors are hindering her ride enjoyment. 1st: She has a hard time figuring out what gear to use in more technical sections such as hills or log jumps. Her bike being only a 24 speed and rather heavy probably doesnt help either. 2nd: She doesnt look down the trail (as most of us dont) so she finds herself sitting when shes hitting bumps, roots etc. Hence the back pain. Im gonna do a "clinic" with her, try to teach her how to use her bike properly. Im also considering a lighter set of wheels. I think these things will really up her riding ability and enjoyment. Thoughts?


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

While upgrading her current bike might make things better you might want to make sure its worth putting money into. How many things do you feel need to be upgraded on her bike and how much is that going to cost? Now pit that against the cost of a new complete bike. Technology has come along way in the last 6 years as well. If you go to a $400 wheelset, a $400 fork, another $150 in tires....you're already over the $1000 mark. At that point I personally feel you'd be better off looking at new bikes. The Anthem X 29er 4W for example is $1925 MSRP. There is other similar bikes on the market in that price range as well.


Also teaching her to look down the trail will help ALOT. Tell her it's just like driving down the road. You look where you want to go so you know what you are about to hit so you can avoid it. Also the brain will tell the body to steer the bike whichever direction you are looking. So looking down the middle of the trail will make it easier to keep the bike on course.


----------



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks SuperSlow35th! I totally agree with you as far as going crazy with upgrades on my gfs bike. I actually upgraded everything on my own bike (an 06 Fisher Tassajara) as things broke, wore out or I just got better and the components couldnt keep up. So now im into it for way more than its worth and now I want a 29er which, like you said I probably could have bought for what ive spent on my bike. For now Im just gonna teach her how to ride the bike and use the components properly. Im also gonna take her in for a fitting to make sure the bike is set up right. I want her to enjoy riding and be as confident and comfortable on her bike as possible. Couples who ride together stay together!


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

You might check with your LBS and see if they do lay away as well. My LBS did lay away with 10% of the MSRP down and as long as I was making payments they'd hold on to it. Made it not quite as much of a hit to the wallet.


----------



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

Id like to thank everyone for there help and input but im surprised no one suggested a Specialized Myka or Safire. I was in a shop today and they had a 2012 Myka FSR Elite. Really nice looking bike and seemed to be specd nicely. Another shop suggested a Santa Cruz Juliana, which they would have to order. Id prefer to get the R model over the D cuz it would be lighter for my gf. Is anyone familiar with any of these? I like the Giant Anthem but I feel the combo of full suspension and 29" wheels might be overkill and intimidate my gf rather than motivate her. Its not a done deal though as she would still have the final say.


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

The safire is going to set you back above your $2000 budget unless you find last years. But, a really nice bike. The shop I worked at used to sell both. You can tell a difference in both geometry and spec on the Safire, it has 120mm of travel instead of 100mm, slightly slacker HTA as well. Myka is a great entry level bike, specialized specs it out nicely even at the non-elite level. She MAY find sizing an issue, I believe they are only S, M, L. The small Might be too big for her. Some brands come in inches, which equates to more sizing options.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Since I already have a wife, I'd swap the girlfriend for a 29 er, neither of which I need.


----------



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

Understood about the sizing issue with the Specialized Myka and Safire. I didnt realize they only come in small and up which I confirmed via there website. I wish theyd specify the approx. height for frame size. Id still like to have her test ride the Myka just to see. So I guess its down to the Santa Cruz Juliana R. I understand its pretty much a "mini" Superlight which is one of my favorite full suspensions for its performance through simplicity. No one has any in stock in my area so that makes fitting nearly impossible and id hate to have a shop order one only to have it not workout. It looks like shes gonna be riding her Fisher for a while!


----------



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

I should also mention that her current bike is an XS or 14.5" and she fits well on it just to give you all an idea of her size. Im just so amazed how heavy such a small bike geared towards a woman is. Makes no sense to me!


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

the trek lush comes in an extra small (14.5), 120mm of suspension. Not sure the weight on it though. Same with the Giant Trance XW.


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

I seem to recall the last time I stepped on a Safire that I felt most comfortable on a medium, my current bike is a small. Might be worth her getting on the Myka or Safire, they may fit smaller than size.


----------



## RideMore56 (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't know the weight of the bike she is riding, but I think the Myka is heavy, it's about 30lbs.


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

RideMore56 said:


> Don't know the weight of the bike she is riding, but I think the Myka is heavy, it's about 30lbs.


yikes that is heavy, I would try to stick with something around 25lbs for her size.


----------



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

Id probably be leaning more towards the Myka FSR Elite for its 100mm travel over the 120mm of the Safire and Lush which is a bit much for the trails we ride. Plus its the only bike available for her to try out right now.. I'll have to drag her to the lbs, have her try it out.


----------



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

OH GOD! 30lbs? Why are womens bikes so damn heavy?! Im pretty sure her current bike is over 30lbs (I havnt weighed it but its friggin heavy) and to spend $2k+ on a bike that weighs the same if not slightly more or less is a little pointless. Upgrading a few things on her bike is starting to look like an option again. I understand mountain biking is "dominantly" male but the industry needs to start taking better care of you girls!


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

CyclesnIPAs said:


> Another shop suggested a Santa Cruz Juliana, which they would have to order. Id prefer to get the R model over the D cuz it would be lighter for my gf. Is anyone familiar with any of these? I like the Giant Anthem


There is a current thread on this forum about the Juliana, check it out.
The Anthem is a very very nice bike for the money.


----------



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

Iv actually been bouncing back and fourth between this and the Juliana thread. As u noticed I had a shop suggest the Juliana as an option (it was my original pick from the beginning). He also mentioned that though they are basically smaller Super-"lights" they are not particularly light and not having one in stock to even look at didnt help either. It also seems the R is hard to come by especially in the XS size.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

CyclesnIPAs said:


> OH GOD! 30lbs? Why are womens bikes so damn heavy?! Im pretty sure her current bike is over 30lbs (I havnt weighed it but its friggin heavy) and to spend $2k+ on a bike that weighs the same if not slightly more or less is a little pointless.


I think you had better get some facts abut weight, not opinions.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Btw, I think either a full suspension or a 29er for the girlfriend would be a pretty good trade. I'd take it before they change their minds.


----------



## Jenni1225 (Aug 1, 2012)

My first real mountain bike was full suspension, and I think it was great to get me comfortable and help me not quit/be frustrated riding. Now that I'm stronger and more skilled I have upgraded to a hardtail 29er. I would not have liked this bike when I was a beginner, but now I so love it!


----------



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

I just recently learned that Niner now makes the EMD9 in a 14" size. Thats pretty exciting IMO! Ive wanted a Niner for myself for a while so maybe I can get my lbs to give me a "his n hers" package deal. Im gonna see what kind of builds he can put together and maybe crunch some numbers. Id like to go as light with her build as possible but without making the bike a nervous bucking bronco on the trail. This is the same shop that suggested the SC Juliana so I'll talk to him about that one also. I might even drag my gf with me this time!


----------



## ATXZJ (Apr 9, 2012)

CyclesnIPAs said:


> Another shop suggested a Santa Cruz Juliana, which they would have to order. Id prefer to get the R model over the D cuz it would be lighter for my gf. Is anyone familiar with any of these?


Somewhat familiar with both santa cruz julianas and 29ers. We bought my 5' 4 wife a small 2012 juliana R kit and she loves it.Weighs in right at 27LBS with heavy kona wah wahs, conti mountain king USTs and a WTB deva gel saddle. Funny thing is we've been out on the trails and she gets more questions and comments about how cool her bike is and the tallboy & SL29er never get a second look.. ha ha. The R kit is certainly worth it as with the exception of the seat and tires, the bike is nicely equipped out of the box. It also looks like the 2013s julis will come with some different gear, some not as good as the 12s.

FWIW, I originally had a medium SL29 and she was able to ride it and the medium tallboy without much struggle. Seems that superlight frames run a little small. It may be worth considering picking up a small superlight 29 as the difference in the geometry from the small juliana and SL29 isn't something that a stem and seatpost couldn't cure.

good luck,
Marcus


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

If you can find a small Safire have her give it a try for sure. My GF who is 5' 4" went with the medium Safire Comp as the small just seemed...well really small. Also you should definitely have a look at the Trek Lush models as those are pretty nice with the full floater suspension and ABP. Lower models to choose from than the Spec. also

Deals are out there so go digging. In calling every Spec. dealer anywhere even close to me for Safire's to test for the GF I stumbled across a new leftover 2010 Safire Comp for $1399 (list was $2400) which I ended up buying for my daughter. 26.5 lbs. She had been riding a Myka Comp Disk hardtail about 30lbs. Interesting the 2010 Safire Comp has 130mm travel in the front and the new ones have 120mm.


----------

